# Straight Virginia



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been aching for some good Virginia tobacco for some reason, well, it turns out that my B&M has straight Virginia so I picked up an ounce to try. The label states that this is flue-cured bright Virginia tobacco.

As one can see in the picture below, this tobacco is bright, full of nice tan and brown tobacco. The strips were at a good humidity level with the right amount of spring, in fact when it came to packing, it was almost a challenge as it would spring back from being tamped into the bowl.

Before lighting the aroma coming from this tobacco I can best describe as apricots and cocoa. The tobacco was smooth, this bulk blend was really nice quality.

Once packed and lit, I was really surprised with the flavor this tobacco gave me, it was straight forward and in your face fresh tobacco, not young, just great tobacco flavor. Within mid bowl the fresh tobacco flavor was soothing and I picked up a bit of apricot flavor, this was really enjoyable.

The smoke itself was clean and smooth, nothing chewy or creamy, it was light and easy on the palate. The aroma was just as it smelled before lighting; apricots. Funny that I picked up so much apricot flavor, my childhood was spent in an apricot tree, so memories abound and this flavor really got to me.

During the last quarter of the bowl, the tobacco remain consistent in flavors and I was presented with a light coffee and cocoa touch, the last quarter warmed up a bit, the entire time tasting fruity and mild.

In the end, I truly enjoyed this Virginia tobacco, the flavors were right on for me. This is a consistent smoke. The body was in the mild-medium range and the nicotine was mild. This is a great tobacco for those who are coming into pipes from cigars and do not want an aromatic touch, no flavors, just a good medium smoke. I strongly suggest trying Virginia straight to get a good idea of what this tobacco tastes like and why it is used in all those many blends out there. Straight Virginia should generally be easy to pick up at B&Ms or online.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

That sounds delightful! Is this a bulk blend your local shop is renaming? If it is I'd like to try and find it here.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

where in california; And what's the name of the place?:ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks for the review SRM. Sounds like a mellow tobacco...:tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry I lost track of this thread. The B&M I got this at is www.LibertyTobacco.com in San Diego this is a bulk blend of Virginia's.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

SR Mike said:


> Sorry I lost track of this thread. The B&M I got this at is www.LibertyTobacco.com in San Diego this is a bulk blend of Virginia's.


thanks, If they were in the "Bay" area I might have rolled out the bike and gone on an expedition, But I'm sure my "Butt" would give out before I made it to SD.


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

I pin pointed this blend, it is bulk from Stokkebye. No need to only buy at Liberty.


----------

